# Sometimes event photography is not fun



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2009)

From last Saturday 8 hour shooting in the rain 

1






2





3





4


----------



## Baaaark (Jun 13, 2009)

I just wanted to say I LOVE looking at your photos.  I don't know much about how to help them or anything, but they are so cool.

And the wet dog look is great!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2009)

Baaaark said:


> I just wanted to say I LOVE looking at your photos. I don't know much about how to help them or anything, but they are so cool.
> 
> And the wet dog look is great!


 
Cheers Mate :thumbup: i'll post a few more tomorrow, going out now to shoot a rock band got loads of beer to drink :lmao:


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2009)

One more


----------



## petereoin (Jun 13, 2009)

Gary, 

Great photos as usual, you make shooting in the rain look easy.

Will you be shooting rugby again next season?


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2009)

Very nice images considering the conditions. Were you shooting from cover? I think I'm going to invest in a portable 1 person hunting blind for shooting images when it rains.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2009)

petereoin said:


> Gary,
> 
> Great photos as usual, you make shooting in the rain look easy.
> 
> Will you be shooting rugby again next season?


 
Thank's I havn't shot any rugby this year (Union) but i think i'll shot some rugby league before the end of the season


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2009)

KmH said:


> Very nice images considering the conditions. Were you shooting from cover? I think I'm going to invest in a portable 1 person hunting blind for shooting images when it rains.


 

Cheers, no cover i was shooting from a chair, plastic bag over camera and lens (1D+300F2.8L)


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2009)

gsgary said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice images considering the conditions. Were you shooting from cover? I think I'm going to invest in a portable 1 person hunting blind for shooting images when it rains.
> ...


That's no fun! Good thing you have weather sealed gear. Thanks for being a good example of professional. :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Jun 13, 2009)

*green with envy of your 300mm f/2.8*

Excelent shots mate.


----------



## Stock Photos (Jun 14, 2009)

I love the first and third photograph really great action.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 14, 2009)

KmH said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


 

Thankyou for your kind words :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Jun 14, 2009)

kundalini said:


> *green with envy of your 300mm f/2.8*
> 
> Excelent shots mate.


 

Thank's, it is one hell of a lens


----------



## gsgary (Jun 14, 2009)

Stock Photos said:


> I love the first and third photograph really great action.


 

Cheers, Mate


----------



## HoboSyke (Jun 14, 2009)

Everytime I see your shots with that lens it just makes me want one even more!!!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 15, 2009)

HoboSyke said:


> Everytime I see your shots with that lens it just makes me want one even more!!!


 

It is a great lens, all these shots have had is very slight levels adjustment and very low sharpening


----------



## polymoog (Jun 16, 2009)

Great dog pics as usual, can't believe you stayed out in the rain for 8 hours


----------



## gsgary (Jun 16, 2009)

polymoog said:


> Great dog pics as usual, can't believe you stayed out in the rain for 8 hours


 

Cheers, we are hard over here


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 16, 2009)

very nice, my fav's are #s 1 & 2


----------



## a.rilley (Jun 16, 2009)

Hahaha.. must be horrible to have to stand out in the rain to take pictures of smelly wet dogs!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 19, 2009)

Jeff Canes said:


> very nice, my fav's are #s 1 & 2


 

Cheers mate :thumbup:


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 19, 2009)

awesome job of freezing the action!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 19, 2009)

a.rilley said:


> Hahaha.. must be horrible to have to stand out in the rain to take pictures of smelly wet dogs!


 
It's not too bad, as long as people buy prints :mrgreen:


----------



## gsgary (Jun 19, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> awesome job of freezing the action!


 
Thank's :thumbup:


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice one Gary


----------



## gsgary (Jun 21, 2009)

Nicholas James Photo said:


> Nice one Gary


 
Cheers mate :thumbup:


----------

